# 3" cast iron clean-out cover



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

I have a clean-out on a 3" cast iron line which takes a screw-in cap. It had a pvc cap which didn't seal very well. I bought a new one and put it on with some dope, but the cast threads are almost non-existent and it leaks and blows when a toilet is flushed.

I can't be the first poor bastard who has experienced this. I would like to find a replacement cover which will have a rod that will be anchored into the pipe, then a gasketed cover which will be screwed and compressed onto the face of the clean-out.

Or it could be anchored to the outside of the pipe. I'm not too particular. I just want to fix it so it doesn't spew every time a toilet is flushed. Get it?


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Run a three inch tap into it to clean out the threads and install a brass plug.


----------



## plummen (Jan 9, 2010)

Use one of those plugs that you tap the rubber donut into the cast fitting ,then screw the plastic plug into it.
Im having a senior end of year moment here,want to say its called a T-cone cleanout or something like that! :blink::laughing:


----------



## I Mester (Aug 21, 2011)

they make a plug that comes a lead fitting that you hammer in. then unscrew the cap. that'll work perfectly


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Well if your like the guy who did my plumbing you would slap a brass cap on it and flow solder in there to make it seal. Then if you were a hack low-voltage guy you would have taken it all apart and replaced it with ABS and a fernco connector.


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

To end the story:

put a "test*tite" 3" flush cleanout repair plug in it.

This bad boy expands as you screw it in. Cost me $10.

Case closed.

Thanks for all the input.


----------

